#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Omnitik Parou

## RaphaLSantos

Boa tarde, pessoal do UnderLinux.
Novamente venho por meio desse topico pedir a ajuda de vocês.

Tenho duas torres operando com Omnitik, porem a alguns dias aconteceu um raio queimando aparentemente só a fonte da Omnitik.

A fonte da Omnitik é de 28v 2.57a e nao tem para comprar. Tenho aqui uma fonte da Ubiquiti de 24v 0.5a.

Essa fonte quebra o galho na minha situação ela vai ligar a antena e operar ?

----------


## eduardomazolini

Sim

----------


## gandhi

Quebra o galho mas pode fazer sua omimi travar, como aconteceu com o Que uso, então use só para não deixar seus clientes sem net, mas já corre atrás da original blz.

----------


## rubem

Não só quebra o galho, QUALQUER fonte de 15 a 28V serve, desde que com corrente maior que algo tipo 1A, pode ser usada indefinidamente

Omnitik consome pouco, vem com fonte grande na versão que tem saídas POE, porque aí ela alimentaria também outros equipamentos. Ela mesma consome menos de 12W (Tanto no modelo POE como no comum), se usar fonte 24V 1A (24*1= 24W) isso é menos que metade da capacidade da fonte, ou seja, tem 100% de margem de segurança! Pode usar de modo fixo, não só temporario.

Mas essa fonte 24V 0,5A realmente tem que ser temporária. Pega qualquer outra fonte minimamente maior, não precisa exagerar com 2,57A.

----------

